# How long do Shimano 10 speed chains last?



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

I am just curious how long I should expect a 10 speed chain to last. I currently have about 1800 miles on a Shimano Ultegra 6700 10 speed chain that I replaced at the beginning of the season. I also replaced the cassette at the same time with a Shimano Ultegra 6700 unit. I am just now beginning to notice some chain slippage on shifts. Is it time to start thinking about replacing the chain again? And as a side question, do people find that the SRAM 10 speed chains last longer than the Shimano units?

Thanks for your input.

Regards,

Jay


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

how long is a piece of string?

seriously, it's different for every rider. different riding styles, weights, power outputs will all influence chain wear. if your chain is 'skipping' only when you shift, it's not wear but a derailleur adjustment, i'll bet. a chain and cassette both installed new together would need a lot more than 1800 miles to skip due to wear.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

I am sure hopping that this is the case. I have made an adjustment to my RD, and the skipping seems to have gone away for now. However, this is how it started the last time I needed to replace my chain and cassette, but that was after about 3000 miles and not just 1800.

I hear from some that they replace their chain at the beginning of every season, and from others that this is not necessary. I know that "every season" is going to be different for every rider, miles wise that is. Some may have ridden 1500 miles, while others may have 5000 miles + in the same period of time. I am just looking for a good rule of thumb to follow, like a mileage range or something like that.

Regards,

Jay


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*search...*

Do a search on chain life. There's a lot of info out there. A chain should never slip after 1800 miles. When I tested a Shimano chain, I found it would be take about 3500 miles to reach .5% elongation, but the chain must be well maintained to last that long. A cassette should last through at least 3 chains with that mileage, but it varies a lot, depending on riding conditions and maintenance.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I get about 3000 miles per chain with reasonable maintenance, though by no means meticulous. I could see someone getting 5000 miles with greater care. Like C-40, I'd expect to get through 3 chains before changing a cassette. Perhaps it would also be 3 cassettes before needing to change chain-rings too?

You might also want to check your shifter cables where they terminate at the shifter. In my experience it is common for Shimano shifter cables to fray after about 5000 miles right at the end cap. I'd replace at the first sign of any fraying.


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

Chains last a lot longer than people believe. This is compounded by the myriad of chain wear tools that don't accurately measure wear and tell you to replace chains very prematurely (some even indicate that brand new chains should be replaced).

http://pardo.net/bike/pic/fail-004/000.html

I think chains can last 6,000 to 10,000 mi. I have had 3 chains in rotation since 2006 and should be getting a new measuring tool today (been using the ruler method until now). I have no shifting or other issues with the chains and ride about 1100 mi/month year round.


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

Take a look at this YouTube video of a chain wear comparison test. Here's the updated test results. Very interesting. Two Connex Wipperman models, two Campy models and one Shimano model were top five while the five worst were four SRAM models and a Point(?) model.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

testpilot said:


> Take a look at this YouTube video of a chain wear comparison test. Here's the updated test results. Very interesting. Two Connex Wipperman models, two Campy models and one Shimano model were top five while the five worst were four SRAM models and a Point(?) model.



Kinda ironic that both chains that were at the top of the list are from the company doing the testing?


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

The test methodology seems very logical, well thought out and objective. Fudging test results would be stupid. Rest assured, no federal employees were involved in designing or conducting the tests.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

testpilot said:


> Take a look at this YouTube video of a chain wear comparison test. Here's the updated test results. Very interesting. Two Connex Wipperman models, two Campy models and one Shimano model were top five while the five worst were four SRAM models and a Point(?) model.


Wipperman, how about some chains that people actually use. Point? Yaban? Shimano HG X-7? What the hell?

They need to test cross-chaining and shifting as well, that was a big oversight. Also I don't know about you but I don't ride in sand too often. And anybody who would put that much lube on a chain is just asking for trouble. Re-evaluate this test (done by a third party) with some conditions that more closely resemble real life and then I'll take heed of the results.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine are generally toast around 2000 to 2500 according to those measurement things anyway
I'd be on the low end, I think, because: All my miles are hard riding (I have another bike for leisure rides and that's chain has been going forever), I have decent power and ride a lot of hills (I assume all that grinding up really steep hills has an impact), and I tend to cross chain more than I should. I am good about keeping it clean and lubed though.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Kinda ironic that both chains that were at the top of the list are from the company doing the testing?


+1

Although I will say I have over 5k mi on my Wipperman with ~0.75% elongation. 
My 1st Wipperman. FWIW- I generally get around 3,000-3500mi on Shimano Ultegra/DA chains (to 1%).


----------



## LACyclist (Aug 31, 2012)

My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:

105: Replace at 600-700 miles
Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
Dura Ace: Replace at 1400 to 1500 miles.

He was firm on this.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

LACyclist said:


> My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:
> 
> 105: Replace at 600-700 miles
> Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
> ...


He must have stock in Shimano.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> He must have stock in Shimano.


Well, he is the LBS owner ...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

ukbloke said:


> Well, he is the LBS owner ...


I think you meant BS owner.  I'm glad I don't use a 105 chain, I'd be replacing one every three to four weeks.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

3500kms on my DA 7900 chain. im not good at maintenance though


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

LACyclist said:


> My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:
> 
> 105: Replace at 600-700 miles
> Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
> ...


BS to me too. I routinely get >3+k mi on Shimano chains with routine (not obsessive) lubing. I seem to get a bit longer life from DA or Ult vs 105, but no way is diff >100%.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

LACyclist said:


> My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:
> 
> 105: Replace at 600-700 miles
> Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
> ...


And you bought it?

I would find a new shop.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

My experience differs.....
I have been riding Durace/Ultegra 10-speed chains for last 8 years, they typically last me between 5000 and 6000 miles (up to ~8500km). 
I replace both chain and cassette together - not based on any measures but based on when they start to skip, despite good lubrication and correct derailleur adjustment. 
The current prices of Shimano 105 10-speed cassette (I avoid Durace or even Ultegra cassette - too expensive) and prices Durace/Ultegra chains these days are such that I just replace both every ~8000km. 
It made sense to replace chain more frequently when price of chain was much less than price of rear cluster. In my LBS the price of Shimano 105-cluster is now low enough that I replace cluster and chain together. Your mileage will vary!!

Note this is mainly flat road riding in mostly dry conditions and I lube the chain every ~300 miles or after wet rides, whichever comes first.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I routinely replace mine every 2,000 miles on my bikes. Acid-rider has the right idea. 105 chains are not only cheaper, but they all weigh pretty much the same. Ultegra chain will give you a more polished chain and the Dura Ace is even more so. I was told that the new Dura Ace chain is different from (and supposedly better than) the others but I haven't actually used one yet.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

LACyclist said:


> My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:
> 
> 105: Replace at 600-700 miles
> Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
> ...


he's a complete and thorough idiot. and for you...
View attachment 277158


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> he's a complete and thorough idiot. and for you...
> View attachment 277158


Indeed.

When customers ask how long a chain lasts, I usually tell them 1500 to 5000 miles. It all depends on maintenance and how often they shift. And luck, I'm thinking. Luck definitely seems to be a factor.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

I am only getting 1000 to 1500 out of my chains. Maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

My last 10-speed chain, believe it was a 105, lasted over 7,000 miles. It didn't quite need changed at that point, but it was getting close and I figured I'd gotten my money out of it. I did swap the cassette at about the 4,000 mile mark for different gearing though. I don't usually see other riders get more than 2-4,000 miles to a chain.


----------



## LACyclist (Aug 31, 2012)

hamsey said:


> I am only getting 1000 to 1500 out of my chains. Maybe I am doing something wrong.


Last Thursday, I was in for a derailleur adjustment to the shop I purchased the Specialized at (not Bike Improve) and asked the tech about the longevity of my particular chain. It's the original Ultegra chain and has has approx. 900-1000 miles on it. He used the tool and measured it and said, "you have 50% of the life left." So that would mean 1800 to 2000 miles total on the chain, if I wanted to take it to the end, if what he is telling me is correct. 

Now going back to what the owner of Bike Improve firmly told me that you replace an Ultegra chain at the 900 mile+/- range--his philosophy on bike repair may be that when you reach 50% left on a chain, it's time to replace so that you are always riding new. 

There is nothing wrong with replacing a chain frequently I don't believe? except the cost issue. Maybe some other members can comment on whether there is a "wear in" benefit to a used chain over a new chain. I don't know?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

Some chain checking tools will report a new chain to have .25% elongation. If you take future measurements, subtract this initial false wear from the reading. Even then, most of these tools add roller wear to elongation and still exaggerate the amount of wear. If you LBS mechanic is unaware of these facts and blindly goes by the chain cheker reading, you may get half the life that you should from your chains.

If you want the whole story on chain wear, you need to take two measurements. Measure the elongation with a 12" precision rule. I lay the end of the rule on the edge of a pin and then look at the pin at the opposite end. When new, that pin will be completely covered by the rule. When the elongation increases to the point that nearly one half of that pin is exposed, you have reached a true .5% elongation and that is the most common time to change the chain. The only reason to change it that soon is to avoid new-chain skip and get at least 3 chain's worth of riding from one cassette. 

The other measurement that is relevant is the space between the rollers. I use the internal tips of calipers to measure the chain when new to get an accurate starting dimension. Some chains, like Campy, may measure as little as .200 inch, while others can be as much as .215 inch. It's common for a chain to show an increase in the roller spacing of .015-.020 around the time when .5% elongation is reached. Campy chains, my show very little elongation with that amount of roller wear. If you just measure elongation and ignore the roller wear, you're likely to use the chain too long and get new-chain skip when a second new chain is installed.

With a Campy chain, I've never worn one even close to .5% elongation, even when the rollers were totally shot, with a space between that was .240 inch, after 6,000 miles. Using a single chain for that long is almost certain to cause new-chain skip and end the cassette's life. You'll get the most life by using several chains in a rotation and switching to a new when each chain is about half worn. If you continue to alternate within a group of 3 chains, you can use each chain far longer and never encounter new chain skip. You only toss the chains and the cassette, when all of the chains are truly worn out. That might be 1% elongation or an increase in the roller spacing around .040 inch, whichever comes first.


----------



## LACyclist (Aug 31, 2012)

*"If you want the whole story on chain wear, you need to take two measurements. Measure the elongation with a 12" precision rule. I lay the end of the rule on the edge of a pin and then look at the pin at the opposite end. When new, that pin will be completely covered by the rule. When the elongation increases to the point that nearly one half of that pin is exposed, you have reached a true .5% elongation and that is the most common time to change the chain."*



What a great idea from C-40, and a simple way at home to track changes in your chain. I'm going to start doing this when I replace the chain next month. :thumbsup:


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

LACyclist said:


> My LBS owner (Bike Improve of Los Angeles, CA) told me that these are the rules with Shimano Chains:
> 
> 105: Replace at 600-700 miles
> Ultegra: Replace at 800 to 900 miles
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!
This is so much BS! I am a bit older (OK, I guess quite a bit older) than most of my teammates, but I am currently on an university cycling team. These kids define the demographic of hard riding and not much money. In general they don't replace anything until it is absolutely broken in two and aren't very good at maintenence. In extremely testing conditions, they get at least a couple thousand miles (and potentially many more) out of the shi$$iest chains they can buy. In the past I got literally well over 10,000 miles out of a single chain that was on a race bike that turned into my commuter. It shifted like crap towards the end and would skip in certain gear combinations, but I could still pedal my bike. 

That being said, a couple teammates became seriously injured when they snapped chains recently. After this I have been resolved to take care of my chains. Mostly this just involves frequent wipe downs and re-lubing. Still I have over 2000 miles on a 105 chain without any issues...


----------

